# Citizen BN0100-51E Promaster Sea First Impressions



## megamustang

So, I pulled the trigger and got the less expensive version of the new Citizen diver (BN0100-51E, "Japanese Mov't," not "Made In").

I'm in a bit of a hurry because I am traveling tomorrow and I have not yet packed, so I'll make this quick... My first impressions are positive. Things I especially like are the applied hour indices, the ratcheting adjustable clasp, the smooth screw down crown, and the blue lume (sorry, no pics of that). I'm confident that this will make for a good travel, sports, and camping watch.

Here are several pics I shot moments ago... will comment more in the next couple days...

View attachment 820238


View attachment 820239


View attachment 820240


View attachment 820242


View attachment 820243


View attachment 820246


View attachment 820248


View attachment 820249


View attachment 820250


View attachment 820253


View attachment 820254


View attachment 820256


View attachment 820257


Oh, and one more thing... The bracelet is large enough for Andre the Giant! I do not have small wrists (7.25-7.50") and I had to take out SIX links (three from each side).

I'll be back to check in a couple days.
Enjoy!
-Matt


----------



## plainsimple

I've been thinking about getting this model. The design just seems so balanced and paired with an awesome bracelet.

I think Seiko should take some notes on how to make bracelets for their less expensive watches. That clasp looks awesome and especially with the divers extension.


----------



## iamsupersam

View attachment 820809

View attachment 820810

Mine says Hi. Lume is comparable to a seiko BFK.

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Triton9

I love the design of this watch but the 41mm size puts on my wrist put me off. I hope they will come out 43mm version. This citizen design is real awesome.


----------



## dicioccio

Very nice watch. 

I have some questions:
- How much is it thick ?
- Is the crown screwed down ?
- Is there any equivalent RC version of this watch ?
- The bezel is mono or bi-directional ?

Cheers !!!


----------



## megamustang

UPDATE:

It's been 12 days since the watch arrived at my house, but I was away on business for 9 of them (without the watch). So, I've had a bit more time with this watch but not much. I've worn it in the evenings and through the night as a "sleeper."

View attachment 830772


The watch is dead-nuts accurate thus far...hasn't strayed a second. As well, the size and weight are "just right" for me. The bracelet is quite sturdy and the clasp is exceptional (though maybe a bit long). One minor drawback is that one (or some) of the links squeak(s) occasionally. I'm probably the only one to notice, but it is irritating.

View attachment 830774


Because of the squeak (and since I'm at home from work today), I decided to experiment with some other bracelets and straps. This watch is advertised has having a 22mm lug width, so I have lots of options of extra bracelets, NATOs, and rubber straps for my Seikos (I used to have several 7002s).

View attachment 830775


The spring bar at the clasp was easily accessible and opened up the bracelet with ease.

View attachment 830778


I detached one side of the bracelet and found solid end links. They are quite sturdy, but have a lip on them that left a concentric scratch ring on the case...grrr.

View attachment 830779


View attachment 830780


So, I put the spring bars back in and tried a few 22mm NATOs (sorry, no pics). The spring bar sits very close to the case, so the higher quality straps barely got through with some significant tugging, but would certainly be safe. However, there was still exposed spring bar once the straps were in -- no way, no how am I going to leave the house with a gap like that. Hmmm. I thought perhaps the straps were pinched and therefore slightly narrower (against reasonable logic), so I grabbed a micrometer to double-check.

View attachment 830782


Lo and behold, the lug width is 23mm! Ugh...nothing I have will fill that. So, it appears that if I wish to use a different bracelet or strap I'll have to go to a 24mm piece and file/trim/squeeze. A 24mm Watchadoo/Anvil might just be the ticket, but this watch does have long lugs, so that may not be ideal. Maybe a trimmed rubber strap is a better option. Either way, I'll be fine with wearing the watch on its OEM bracelet for the time being.

View attachment 830786


Remember, I said I wear this as a "sleeper?" The lume really is fantastic -- forgive the hand-held photos in the coat room.

View attachment 830787


Hmmm... maybe "Dream Diver" is a better term....

View attachment 830788


Anyway, I buttoned it all back up and will continue to wear it as is in the evenings and as a weekend beater. If nothing else, it's handy to have in the watch box as an accurate time reference when correcting some of my other watches in the morning.

View attachment 830789


Cheers!


----------



## megamustang

So, as I stated above, the bracelet had some squeaks in it, and it was not necessarily super comfortable. I decided to give wjean's 23-24mm mesh bracelet a try.

View attachment 857262


Now, I must admit, I struggled a bit to squeeze it on (required a moment in the vice). But once on, LOVE IT! So much lighter and comfortable. WIN!

View attachment 857263


View attachment 857264


View attachment 857265


View attachment 857266


View attachment 857268


I'll be wearing this combo to work tomorrow!


----------



## Rolo Dolo

Nice. I love mine too. I have the one made for the Japanese market - I'm assuming they're identical.


----------



## oogabooga

I like this watch a lot. It really is a nice piece, seems very dressy, yet perfectly capable of actual diving too.


----------



## oogabooga

plainsimple said:


> I've been thinking about getting this model. The design just seems so balanced and paired with an awesome bracelet.
> 
> I think Seiko should take some notes on how to make bracelets for their less expensive watches. That clasp looks awesome and especially with the divers extension.


I agree with this 100%. bracelets on these are one of maybe 2 or 3 reasons I heavily favor citizen with divers in this price range. Those extensions are just pure, 100% awesome.


----------



## nikhil

Got mine last week & loving it. Thank you for your review =D


----------



## Clok

Hey all.
One question. Does anyone know how much is lug to lug on this watch?
Thanks.


----------



## megamustang

Clok said:


> Hey all.
> One question. Does anyone know how much is lug to lug on this watch?
> Thanks.


See my post above from 25 Sep 2012. ...... 23mm.

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrGone

For some reason Citizen likes going with 23mm lugs. I have 2 of them that are 23. Makes no sense to me, but what cha gonna do? 

Great looking watch!


----------



## frankenstein

I really liked your review on the watch. How would you rate the lume of this particular watch compated to your other watch possessions? Thanks!


----------



## Will3020

Really impressionable !!!


----------



## nikhil

I shot a video of my BN0100.






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Enzo82

Hi mine say hello....

View attachment 1097486


Very attractive watch for the price, and as it has been wrotte no difference beetwen JDM (with Made in Japan marking on dial) and the International model with Japan Mvt .....just only marketing and 250$ .....

My only complaint is that there is only a hardened mineral glass (with AR coated....) indeed of a sapphire crystal.
And it would be nice to have more hole on the claps to adjust the strap, the ratcheting system on buckle isn't enought.....

I saw on a german forum that a owner of this watch put a sapphir, 
here the link Heizkostenrückzahlung = Citizen Promaster Sea BN0100-00E Eco-Drive (Saphir) - UhrForum
i would be interrested on the size of the glass (i know the supplier Cousin Uk had sapphir domed and flat in several size), may be more information ?

Regards from France (sorry for my bad english)


----------



## DIVE WATCHER

FYI, THERE IS A BRAND NEW GENUINE CITIZEN STAINLESS BRACELET BAND WITH EXPANSION CLASP FOR THE BN0100 / BN0101 CURRENTLY LISTED ON EBAY


----------



## eldd

Is it ok if the date changes 10 minutes before midnight?


----------



## francobollo

DIVE WATCHER said:


> FYI, THERE IS A BRAND NEW GENUINE CITIZEN STAINLESS BRACELET BAND WITH EXPANSION CLASP FOR THE BN0100 / BN0101 CURRENTLY LISTED ON EBAY


Can't seem to find it.
What did you use to search for the bracelet?
TIA
francobollo


----------



## serge70

That's a lovely,understated diver.

23mm strap size is somewhat bonkers but it's not the end of the world.

The dial/hand combo is very clean & most excellent.


----------



## DIVE WATCHER

serge70 said:


> That's a lovely,understated diver.
> 
> 23mm strap size is somewhat bonkers but it's not the end of the world.
> 
> The dial/hand combo is very clean & most excellent.


I've had mine for 4 months now and it has far exceeded my expectations with the exception of the bracelet. Unfortunately, there is no fine adjustment so it was either too tight or too loose. The expansion clasp doesn't subtitute for a fine adjustment feature. I replaced it with a heavy black sharkskin strap with white stitching and deployant buckle and the result has been great. My 22 year old Rolex Submariner gets left at home more and more. The lume is incredible and the large hands and clear markers make night reading effortless. The bezel ratchets very securely and I doubt there is another watch for even 20 times the $150 price that can approach it in performance. If you are considering buying this one, by all means do so - you won't regret it.


----------



## itsajobar

DIVE WATCHER said:


> I've had mine for 4 months now and it has far exceeded my expectations with the exception of the bracelet. Unfortunately, there is no fine adjustment so it was either too tight or too loose. The expansion clasp doesn't subtitute for a fine adjustment feature. I replaced it with a heavy black sharkskin strap with white stitching and deployant buckle and the result has been great. My 22 year old Rolex Submariner gets left at home more and more. The lume is incredible and the large hands and clear markers make night reading effortless. The bezel ratchets very securely and I doubt there is another watch for even 20 times the $150 price that can approach it in performance. If you are considering buying this one, by all means do so - you won't regret it.


I would like to, however I have 6.25" wrists. Would I be able to pull it off with such small wrists?


----------



## DIVE WATCHER

itsajobar said:


> I would like to, however I have 6.25" wrists. Would I be able to pull it off with such small wrists?


You won't have any problem. It wears smaller than it's size and is very confortable. After 7 months, I am very impressed with this watch. I constantly set the bezel to measure elapsed time and it is still as tight and precise as when new. The only fault I can give it is the small date window which I can read but it is out of proportion with the rest of the watch but no big deal. I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## Funkya

I've been browsing this watchfor a month before finally forking out £150 for the BN0100-51E with the stainless steel bracelet - I love it!

I used to work as a diver so I have been wearing a Citizen (a JP1060-01E) for the best of 10 years without ever considering buying a new watch. Last year i bought a russian aviator with but the wind up mechanism keeps failing so I have been looking for a watch to wear on a daily basis. The criteria was:

- No battery (changing battery on a JP1060-01E costs me £65)
- Nice looking bracelet
- Somewhat slim so that it fits a shirt
- A masculine an d sporty look

The BN0100-51E fits all the criteria, and is absolutely gorgeous on my arm. The only draw-back to this model is the 23 mm lug with, which makes it hard to change the bracelet out for a NATO-strap. I guess I'll just have to look for another model (maybe the Seiko SKX007/9) as a supplement. It turns out that it is expensive developing a taste for divers watches.

This was my first post btw


----------



## mat-with-one-t

Many months as a daily work wearer for me and absolutely flawless really. It's really well made, solid, and dead accurate. The only (really picky points) would be:
- silly 23mm lug width. 
- The overall width of the bracelet clasp section. I have an ~6.75" wrist, and the total width of the clasp section on the bracelet is a bit wide. This (for me anyway) means that adjustment is difficult. If I remove a link, I need to pull the clasp slider out one or two clicks, and this makes the overall width of the flat clasp section too wide. This makes a gap on either side between the clasp section and my wrist. If I add a link, and have the ratchets all the way in, the bracelet is too loose. Does that make sense? It's annoying, as the quality of the bracelet is brilliant for the price!
I ordered the watch with the rubber strap as well. That may prove to be the solution!!
But I gripe. This is a perfect workhorse, no nonsense, properly waterproof, dead accurate watch. You can score it at even half the listed cost here in Australia too! 
Awesome.


----------



## rokphish

mat-with-one-t said:


> You can score it at even half the listed cost here in Australia too!
> Awesome.


where and how much?


----------



## Peternincompoop1

I bought mine used here on the forum about 5 months ago... still love it. As others have stated its a great no nonsense watch. Mine recently went to disney world with me and was the perfect fun park banger watch. It handled swimming, splashing, squirting, and all of the other normal dry stuff too. Recommend this watch to anyone. I've been rocking it on a 24mm nato lately but do love the bracelet too.

View attachment 3500394
.

View attachment 3500418


View attachment 3500434


----------



## KyeL

This is a lovely piece! By the way, how is the lume? Is it strong? Can it last for a whole night before the lume becomes too dim to read the time?


----------



## mat-with-one-t

Super bright lume! I got mine through Citizen Australia, who were kind enough to offer it half price as they were unable to fix my old Citizen! Nice service, given I'd worn my old one every day for over 20yrs, and it was the bracelet that had worn out, not the watch! Either way, you do see them for prices close to 1/2 rrp if you google around!
Mat


----------



## KyeL

mat-with-one-t said:


> Super bright lume! I got mine through Citizen Australia, who were kind enough to offer it half price as they were unable to fix my old Citizen! Nice service, given I'd worn my old one every day for over 20yrs, and it was the bracelet that had worn out, not the watch! Either way, you do see them for prices close to 1/2 rrp if you google around!
> Mat


Hi Mat, does the bracelet fit you? I see that the bracelet indeed has no micro adjustment, so I'm afraid it's kinda like hit-it-or-miss-it. I really want to pull the trigger, but that makes me think  Please help.


----------



## mat-with-one-t

See my earlier post about bracelet. It does actually have a proper ratchet micro adjust! The other option would be the rubber strap too!?


----------



## KyeL

mat-with-one-t said:


> See my earlier post about bracelet. It does actually have a proper ratchet micro adjust! The other option would be the rubber strap too!?


Read it, thanks. Does the SS bracelet comfortable enough for you to wear, or you change to the rubber strap?


----------



## filcord

I got my Excalibur with the bracelet. So far I've worn it two half days. The ratchet adjustment is really meant for use over a wet suit. I'm impressed with the accuracy, but on counts of comfort and plain attractiveness, don't see it challenging my SRP 309 Orange Monster


----------



## mat-with-one-t

Bracelet is really good quality! I've kept it on...


----------



## Munchie

One of my favourites and one of the best bang for buck watches that I own (and they are all good bang for buck:-d)

Its a good looking watch IMO

View attachment 3602346


Nice size and a clear readable dial. Date window is a little small but its there when you need it!

View attachment 3602370


Signed crown and a professional divers WR

The bracelet is one of the best features of the watch at this price point - solid links and a divers extension.

View attachment 3602378
View attachment 3602386


I really like the lume filled markers - mine glows all night long.

View attachment 3602394


View attachment 3602426
View attachment 3602434


----------



## filcord

I have now used mine over a whole day at the pool and lounging around this Sunday. Am quite happy with the comfort of the bracelet now. Of course, immersed in a pool over several hours has not fazed it in the least. Respect!


----------



## sonnyjemple

How resistant is it to scratches?


----------



## filcord

Have nothing on the crystal, yet. Some light scratches on the bracelet due to desk diving and rubbing against the keyboard drawer


----------



## sonnyjemple

Thanks for that, I have just got one and did wonder about the crystal and how resistant it was to scratches.


----------



## Pesmerga

What about bezel, does it scratch? Too bad it is not like seiko bezel engraved and painted like on seiko sne107p1 for example...


----------



## 9sse

The bezel on mine have held up fine, I've had it since December 2013 and often used it during physical labour. The crystal is also scratch free. I usually wear it on a leather strap or nato though, as the crown really digs into my wrist on the bracelet. It's a shame really as the quality of the bracelet is outstanding.


----------



## filcord

Looking at the pic, you might be wearing it too close to your hand, try it a little higher up on your wrist


----------



## 9sse

filcord said:


> Looking at the pic, you might be wearing it too close to your hand, try it a little higher up on your wrist


The thing is I my wrist is about the same width by my hand as it is further up, so I would need to wear the bracelet way to tight to keep it from sliding down. I have tried, and it was even more uncomfortable.


----------



## Pesmerga

9sse said:


> The bezel on mine have held up fine, I've had it since December 2013 and often used it during physical labour. The crystal is also scratch free. I usually wear it on a leather strap or nato though, as the crown really digs into my wrist on the bracelet. It's a shame really as the quality of the bracelet is outstanding.


So it's a ceramic bezel or??? I can't decide between this citizen or seiko sne293p1, it has painted and engraved bezel...
I'm afraid that with time bezel numbers will faint or get scratched because it is a black bezel not silver like on that seiko.


----------



## mi6_

Pesmerga said:


> So it's a ceramic bezel or??? I can't decide between this citizen or seiko sne293p1, it has painted and engraved bezel...
> I'm afraid that with time bezel numbers will faint or get scratched because it is a black bezel not silver like on that seiko.


The Citizen doesn't have a ceramic bezel. I assume it is just a painted aluminum bezel. I just did a review on the Siko SNE279 which is the North American version of the SNE293 if you haven't seen:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-sne279-solar-dive-watch-review-2373858.html#post20216882


----------



## Pesmerga

mi6_ said:


> The Citizen doesn't have a ceramic bezel. I assume it is just a painted aluminum bezel. I just did a review on the Siko SNE279 which is the North American version of the SNE293 if you haven't seen:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-sne279-solar-dive-watch-review-2373858.html#post20216882


Nice review, I will order SNE293P1 because it's same like SNE279 from ebay, also it has stainless steel bezel which scratches can be fixed...


----------



## filcord

I've had this citizen for close to six months now. After adjusting the time initially I noticed the crown was sticking out a bit. Tried pushing it in but it resisted. The newbie that I am I left it like that, and have been swimming, showering etc with this watch without a care ever since. Then yesterday I read somewhere that this is a screw-down crown. Backed it off a turn and half and tried screwing it down. Lo and behold, it is indeed a screw-down crown!
Relieved that this ignorance of mine did not flood the watch. There is not the slightest trace of moisture. Citizen Watch Company, you rock!


----------



## Munchie

*


9sse said:



The bezel on mine have held up fine, I've had it since December 2013 and often used it during physical labour. The crystal is also scratch free. I usually wear it on a leather strap or nato though, as the crown really digs into my wrist on the bracelet. It's a shame really as the quality of the bracelet is outstanding.

Click to expand...

*


9sse said:


> Yes this is a problem with this watch for some of us.
> 
> I think the crown is quite sharp compared to some and perhaps positioned low on the case which makes it prone to digging in the back of the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 5872074
> 
> 
> Its not _so_ bad on my wrist -( Ive read about some posters losing skin!) - the bracelet fits me fine but the crown will dig the back of my wrist more than any other watches that I own.
> 
> And the thing I have come to realise is that comfort is very high on my list of what I want in a watch.
> 
> So from this being possibly my favourite watch due to its looks and legibility it is now being relegated in the rotation and possibly retired/replaced.
> 
> The experience contributed to pulling the trigger on this.
> 
> View attachment 5872162
> 
> 
> Which is really comfortable - love it on the rubber strap. Crown dig is impossible.|>
> 
> I will probably get a rubber for the Excalibur and see if this reduces the crown dig significantly. Which will be great but as you say - its a shame because the bracelet is so good for this price point...and I like having a diver on bracelet.:-(


----------



## tissotguy

Joining the BN0100 club b-)

View attachment 5875690
View attachment 5875698


View attachment 5875706
View attachment 5875714


View attachment 5875722
View attachment 5875730


View attachment 5875738


Cheers.


----------



## arlee

tissotguy said:


> Joining the BN0100 club b-)
> 
> View attachment 5875690
> View attachment 5875698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5875706
> View attachment 5875714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5875722
> View attachment 5875730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5875738
> 
> 
> Cheers.


that integrated rubber strap is really cool!


----------



## BabyJoe

I loaned this one out to a relative, and this is how I received it back. He is not a mechanic or crash tester, just an exec.
Relating to how scratch resistant the bezel is, here is how much:

View attachment 8415226

http://i.imgur.com/ApmxZYp.jpg

Where can I get a replacement bezel / bezel insert and crystal?


----------



## mi6_

BabyJoe said:


> I loaned this one out to a relative, and this is how I received it back. He is not a mechanic or crash tester, just an exec.
> Relating to how scratch resistant the bezel is, here is how much:
> 
> View attachment 8415226
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ApmxZYp.jpg
> 
> Where can I get a replacement bezel / bezel insert and crystal?


Send it to a Citizen service center. And send the bill to your relative. What an $ss. Looks like he dragged it down the street. I've worn my BN0151-09L for 6 months and it doesn't have a single scratch.


----------



## RSDA

BabyJoe said:


> I loaned this one out to a relative, and this is how I received it back. He is not a mechanic or crash tester, just an exec.
> Relating to how scratch resistant the bezel is, here is how much:
> 
> View attachment 8415226
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ApmxZYp.jpg
> 
> Where can I get a replacement bezel / bezel insert and crystal?


Wow.


----------



## filcord

BabyJoe said:


> I loaned this one out to a relative, and this is how I received it back. He is not a mechanic or crash tester, just an exec.
> Relating to how scratch resistant the bezel is, here is how much:
> 
> View attachment 8415226
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ApmxZYp.jpg
> 
> Where can I get a replacement bezel / bezel insert and crystal?


Man, what can I say? Idiot must have slid across a concrete floor to get these scratches. I've heard that Citizen service is very good, and would replace the crystal, with a saphire one, for not very much more than a minertal crystal. These good tales have come from US residents though, and I see you're in Europe, so..... Good luck, and let us know how it works out.


----------



## nikhil

Greetings from my Diver


----------



## mi6_

Could someone measure the lug-to-lug distance for me? And I assume the 41mm sizing does not include the crown?

Cheers!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

mi6_ said:


> Could someone measure the lug-to-lug distance for me? And I assume the 41mm sizing does not include the crown?
> 
> Cheers!


The lug width is on page one, 23 mm. or do you mean the height of the watch.


----------



## mi6_

Sorry I meant the height of the watch. Looks like it wears big for a 41mm.


----------



## MKN

It does wear quite big. The picture above is misleading, i have measured the watch i have and it is 42x48/49. I was surprised with how big it wears, but then my wrist is smaller than OP's. 

Sendt fra min HTC Desire 620 med Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Thanks. It will wear a bit too big for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## francobollo

MadsNilsson said:


> It does wear quite big. The picture above is misleading, i have measured the watch i have and it is 42x48/49. I was surprised with how big it wears, but then my wrist is smaller than OP's. /QUOTE]
> 
> Don't forget the size of the clasp, it is BIG.
> That's the only thing that I don't like about the watch.
> The lume is fantastic, both in luminescence and readability.
> francobollo


----------



## mi6_

I'm thinking of ordering an Excaliber on bracelet. Does anyone wear one with a 6.5" wrist? Can I pull this off. 50mm is usually my top end for lug to lug height on a watch and I think the Excaliber is around 49mm lug to lug.


----------



## Munchie

mi6_ said:


> I'm thinking of ordering an Excaliber on bracelet. Does anyone wear one with a 6.5" wrist? Can I pull this off. 50mm is usually my top end for lug to lug height on a watch and I think the Excaliber is around 49mm lug to lug.


Its a very nice watch - was my favourite for a while but I had to give it up for comfort issues (crown dig) YMMV

The bracelet is big so you will obviously need to take some links out - Id say most people would have to take some links out. I have a 71/4 inch wrist and I still thought the clasp was rather large. So something else to consider.

View attachment 10051186

View attachment 10051274


----------



## mi6_

Munchie said:


> Its a very nice watch - was my favourite for a while but I had to give it up for comfort issues (crown dig) YMMV
> 
> The bracelet is big so you will obviously need to take some links out - Id say most people would have to take some links out. I have a 71/4 inch wrist and I still thought the clasp was rather large. So something else to consider.
> 
> View attachment 10051186
> 
> View attachment 10051274


Thanks. I'm only worried about the lug to lug length. I have the same bracelet on my BN0151-09L and the length of the clasp doesn't bother me. My only complaint is the lack of any micro adjustment (other than the ratcheting extension which only makes the clasp even longer). Looks good on your wrist but still pretty long for a 41mm. The crown does stick out quite a bit though.


----------



## OscarWhitbread

I've had my Excalibur for roughly 18 months. Like the above post, I suffer from crown dig with mine as well. I bought the rubber strap version and quite like the rubber but I find after a week or two the crown dig starts to annoy me so I switch to a 24mm nato which helps relieve the issue as it sits slighly higher off my wrist.

I don't think I'd ever part with my Excalibur, I wear it daily, but I think if I had the choice again I would lean towards the BN0151-09L instead for comfort and more strap options.


----------



## DerangedGoose

I am really digging the rose gold variant, which comes on a rubber strap that has fitted ends matched to the case:










Unfortunately, the rubber is the typical "wavy style" divers rubber that I cant stand. Can anyone point me in a direction for a 23mm rubber strap that would fit the lines of the case, but is just a straight rubber strap?


----------



## filcord

been wearing this for the last week on a beach holiday. It's been great, just needs a wash under the tap after the sea. No issues with crown dig. And all the sun has probably charged it to the max!


----------



## BigBluefish

I should have picked one of these up a few years back. I think, but am not sure, that they have been discontinued and NOS is now hard to find.


----------



## OscarWhitbread

I'm in the same boat, I find the ridges on the strap digs into my skin and becomes uncofortable, I notice it more in the summer. I've wondered if the strap from the BJ2115-07E would work? But I don't really want to spend $80-$100 only to find it doesn't fit.


----------



## mi6_

BigBluefish said:


> I should have picked one of these up a few years back. I think, but am not sure, that they have been discontinued and NOS is now hard to find.


Not sure where all these discontinued rumours come from. The watch is still listed on most of the European Citizen websites. You can still find the Excaliber though it was never sold in the US.

Masters In Time has both the bracelet and strap version for sale and are an authorized retailer.

Citizen Promaster watches. Buy now at Masters in Time!


----------



## Trapgio

Yes, it is still possible to buy watch in Europe it is not disconitnuted.
I notice that you ask for lug to lug mesarment, it is pretty small only 46 mm, you can see on photos
here is the link

this watch is ideal for smaller


----------



## mi6_

Trapgio said:


> Yes, it is still possible to buy watch in Europe it is not disconitnuted.
> I notice that you ask for lug to lug mesarment, it is pretty small only 46 mm, you can see on photos
> here is the link
> 
> this watch is ideal for smaller


I own an Excaliber. The lug to lug is about 49-50mm. I'm not sure if you're referring to the women's version of the Excaliber as it would have a shorter lug to lug.


----------



## Trapgio

How is that? On page 6 there is photo of Citizen BN0100 and lug to lug is 45 mm.


----------



## GaryK30

Trapgio said:


> How is that? On page 6 there is photo of Citizen BN0100 and lug to lug is 45 mm.


I just measured the lug to lug on my BN0100-00E and it's about 49 mm.


----------



## Trapgio

My mistake and Citizen probbably, I have similar Citizen watch BN0000-04H and lug to lug is 45 mm, for me that is great, I love smaller size.


----------



## Trapgio

[IMG said:


> http://www.divingshop.nl/1763-thickbox_default/citizen-promaster-marine-bn0100-51e.jpg[/IMG]


On this picture, it looks like lug to lug or watch height is 45mm.


----------



## GaryK30

It's too bad most of the pictures in this thread were lost when the thread was moved from the Seiko forum to the Citizen forum.

Here is a picture of my BN0100-00E when it was on the stock rubber strap.









Here are some pictures of how it looks now, on a Zuludiver 178 23mm NATO.


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a new review of the Excalibur BN0180-51E.


----------

